# Animal Mac Young knife clip



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 24, 2008)

I found this on Youtube.






 
I really enjoyed the clip and would love to know where to get more of his DVD's.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2008)

Certainly some good advice in there...harsh stuff.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 24, 2008)

Reality in useing a knife 
some damn good points taken up in that viedo


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 24, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I found this on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Marc's website: http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/ He can be a little harsh in his assessment of MA's, but some good stuff to glean, too.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 24, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I found this on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*I can't get the clip to work, but I'm sure it's a good one from this guy.*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 24, 2008)

Marc almost always has some pretty solid points if you can get beyond his marketing set. 

I liked this video!


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

i agree with basically what I saw and heard. the big thing to remember is in most "knife fights" its not a fight or duel, but an ambush and usually the one with out a knife didn't know there was a knife involved till he got cut or stabbed.  I would tend to assume any attack on the street has a 50/50% chance a weapon is involved even if I do not see it! so I assume any one who assaults me on the street is homicidal till shown other wise.
your gut will often give you an idea if its for keeps or not, but its a good idea to keep some distance if things look dicey at all ... that space gives you time and distance to react and see that knife or what have you...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 25, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Marc almost always has some pretty solid points if you can get beyond his marketing set.
> 
> I liked this video!



I actually like his smack talking about TMAs. Mostly because the points he brings up are almost always true. That, & he plays Pentjak Silat & Kali while bashing TMA!


----------

